# ok now I need some help



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

I got a late 1974 260z when I bought the car 2 years ago the turn signals only half worked
the left side to be exact the right side never worked. the flasher would only make a click noise and then stop
I checked the fuses the bulbs the flasher the switch everything and I can't seem to figure it out
the flashers for both the turnsignals and the hazards work just fine
but today I was messin with it and I held the turn signal switch in place with the car running and the little box with the turn signal connectors in it started to somke( only on the right connector )didn't blow no fuses though?
SO i went and pulled and older switch outta my old 240z and it had six wires coming off it and mine only has three but the same colored wires match up right so I was wondering if I just cut the other three wires and let the othrs hang and hook the others up that match if it might work?
another thing is I have no tail lights or side marker lights and as usual I checked everything I know to check all the bulbs are good
headlights,brakelights, backuplights , hazards all work fine 
I'm no pro at electrical work so I need all the help I can get 
thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi Bub,

Sounds like what you really need is a Factory Service Manual with a complete wiring diagram. Kinda hard to tell, not being in front of the car. I'd also suggest you post the same question over at www.zcar.com forum. Should get a few more responses.........

Randy


----------

